
Good things come to those who write - asimjalis
https://nathanbarry.com/good-things/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
There's a two star Amazon review from a verified purchaser on Nathan Barry's
book "Authority" that I think illustrates Mr. Barry's marketing writing
prowess well[1].

It reads: "Meh. Nothing new here. Could have been a series of 3-4 blog posts
and gotten the same value."

Well, he still got you to buy the book didn't he?

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-
reviews/R3M5PAZX0YY5IM/re...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-
reviews/R3M5PAZX0YY5IM/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=1612060919)

------
kristianp
Successful writer knows other successful writers who make lots of money.
Sounds like selection bias.

------
nilskidoo
Hard disagree. I believe what constitutes good writing is not teaching, but
sharing. In printed word we can all be equals, that's the magic.

